# Must Read Books.



## Johnny2Puffs

The most outstanding book I have ever read was "We die alone" by David Howarth. A true story of Jan Baalsrud's escape from the Germans in northern Norway in winter.
Speelberg should have made a movie on this book. Strange that he did not.
Read it years ago and it still stays in my mind. What this guy went through boggles my my brain. Chuck Norris is a wimp in comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

For me, the entire set of Raymond e feist, starting with Magician. 

Then i think as a second fav, it has to be Ready Player One. 
Every single gamer out there needs to read this book. It's about the ultimate mmorpg. So big that games like W.O.W formed part of the world.
Well worth the read!


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> For me, the entire set of Raymond e feist, starting with Magician.


Ah, my kind of escapism! Is this the set you are referring to, Crafty: The Complete Riftwar Saga Trilogy: Magician, Silverthorn, A Darkness at Sethanon


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> Ah, my kind of escapism! Is this the set you are referring to, Crafty: The Complete Riftwar Saga Trilogy: Magician, Silverthorn, A Darkness at Sethanon


Indeed it is. 
However, basically all his books (accept for faery tale) ties into the same world/story, over multiple generations. So that trilogy is a good starting point, but there are way more books to read than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

May favourite book - or rather series - was the Belgariad by David Eddings. Think Harry Potter but for grown ups 
5 Books and another 5 book series with a different story, but same characters

I've read the series like 3 times and would give my left.. uhm... toe! if they made a movie of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

Enders Game by Orson Scott Card, absolutely brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Melinda said:


> Enders Game by Orson Scott Card, absolutely brilliant


Absolutely, have read all of them recently (did read them in school many moons ago) and must rate as of the best ever! That and the Dune series, although the last 2 or so books were mediocre.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

As a very serious person, I only read serious non fiction books without humour. I did enjoy Idi Ammin's "Read Dis Book" and Monty Python though. Each to their own I suppose. 
All the books by John G. Fuller intrigues me due to the 'I wonder if this Can be true" effect it gives me. The one that stays in my mind is "The airmen that refused to die". Read dat book.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

And then the "The Scole Experiment" that even NASA investigated and found to be real and now continuing with their investigations. This book blew me away bru.


----------



## ET

feist and the eddings couple. awesome books by those peoples. ok, more than awesome. epic even. gotta go re-read those again sometime


----------



## Mikey

Read all Feist's books  Really enjoyed them. If you do like Feist, I imagine you will love Brent Weeks. The Night Angel Trilogy was great, but his new Quadrilogy / Tetralogy, The Lightbringer Series is brilliant. I am just waiting on the final book to come out ...


----------



## Andre

Just finished The Complete Riftwar Saga Trilogy: Magician, Silverthorn, A Darkness at Sethanon @CraftyZA, enjoyed them. Have just started on the Belgariad @Derick, great so far. Have read some of Brent Weeks's books @Mikey, think it was the Night Angel series. Will have to revisit him. Like his books.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I read the Belgariad series twice I found it that good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Mikey said:


> Read all Feist's books  Really enjoyed them. If you do like Feist, I imagine you will love Brent Weeks. The Night Angel Trilogy was great, but his new Quadrilogy / Tetralogy, The Lightbringer Series is brilliant. I am just waiting on the final book to come out ...


Another feist fan!!
Have you read Magician's end yet? Came out last year in june i think.
I've not bought it yet. The title scares me. Pug should be immortal!


----------



## Andre

Mikey said:


> Read all Feist's books  Really enjoyed them. If you do like Feist, I imagine you will love Brent Weeks. The Night Angel Trilogy was great, but his new Quadrilogy / Tetralogy, The Lightbringer Series is brilliant. I am just waiting on the final book to come out ...


Just checked, did read the Night Angel series. Have put Lightbringer on my wishlist for as soon as I'm finished with the Belgariad series. Lightbringer looks great, even more acclaimed than Night Angel.


----------



## Silver

Just curious, are you guys reading your books on Kindle? 
Or the analog version


----------



## vaalboy

Gonna get flamed I'm sure, but currently thoroughly enjoying Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles. Haven't been able to put my ipad down and am on book 4 already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Gonna get flamed I'm sure, but currently thoroughly enjoying Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles. Haven't been able to put my ipad down and am on book 4 already


My kindle says: "If you only read the books that everyone else is reading, you can only think what everyone else is thinking.".


----------



## Mikey

CraftyZA said:


> Another feist fan!!
> Have you read Magician's end yet? Came out last year in june i think.
> I've not bought it yet. The title scares me. Pug should be immortal!


Dang, I have not... Will have to see if I can download it  @Silver1 I am on Kindle, have a couple analogues though  
Thanks for the info! @Crafty


Matthee said:


> Just checked, did read the Night Angel series. Have put Lightbringer on my wishlist for as soon as I'm finished with the Belgariad series. Lightbringer looks great, even more acclaimed than Night Angel.


@Matthee Lightbringer is definitely worth a read! Far better than Night Angel IMO 



vaalboy said:


> Gonna get flamed I'm sure, but currently thoroughly enjoying Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles. Haven't been able to put my ipad down and am on book 4 already


Hmm, I will have a look at those as well, thanks @vaalboy . Just because it's about Vampires doesn't mean it's not captivating or well written  The Vampire thing is "in" ATM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Now starting book 4 of the Belgariad. Can already push bricks by will and word, but HRH still immovable. Great series.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

@Mikey, I am totally and utterly disgusted. Finished books 1 and 2 of Lightbringer - absolute bliss - immediately went online for book 3, only to find it is only due for release in August! So disappointed.


----------



## Mikey

Matthee said:


> @Mikey, I am totally and utterly disgusted. Finished books 1 and 2 of Lightbringer - absolute bliss - immediately went online for book 3, only to find it is only due for release in August! So disappointed.


I so know the feeling! I read them all as they came out, it's akin to self mutilation lol, seriously pleased you enjoyed them as much as I did  Really awesome series so far!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

I'm on a Kindle, but I do have a signed analog copy of Jeffery Deaver's XO


----------



## ET

Gazzacpt said:


> I read the Belgariad series twice I found it that good.



only twice?  stays just as good the 4th and 5th time you read it


----------



## Rex_Bael

So happy to see the Belgariad mentioned. I've loved that series and even managed to own two full sets at one stage for no good reason. I haven't read any Feist yet, been threatening to for years though. I am currently reading A Song of Ice and Fire, just started the second book and enjoying it quite a lot. 

I would recommend the Kingmaker, Kingbreaker series by Karen Miller. Breaking away from the fantasy, I thoroughly enjoyed Raymond E. Feist's Night's Dawn trilogy.


----------



## Andre

Ah, another book lover, great. Welcome to the forum, @Rex_Bael. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/
Thanks for those recommendations, will certainly go and have a look. I can strongly recommend the Lightbringer series by Brent Weeks, which @Mickey put us onto. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Has anyone read the Farseer Trillogy by Robin Hobb? I thought it was epic. Busy collecting the follow up series.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey

Gazzacpt said:


> Has anyone read the Farseer Trillogy by Robin Hobb? I thought it was epic. Busy collecting the follow up series.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


I read it in high school, it was one of my firsts  Hobb is a real Broken Hero writer in that trilogy, and I believe in the others as well?

I like to think there are a couple books / trilogies one has to read before you can become a member of the fantasy enthusiasts club. The Farseer Trilogy would be on my list of requirements for that fictitious fiction club. lol. That would work... The FFC  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Mikey said:


> I read it in high school, it was one of my firsts  Hobb is a real Broken Hero writer in that trilogy, and I believe in the others as well?
> 
> I like to think there are a couple books / trilogies one has to read before you can become a member of the fantasy enthusiasts club. The Farseer Trilogy would be on my list of requirements for that fictitious fiction club. lol. That would work... The FFC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Lol @ FFC welcome back @Mikey you back in Town?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda

Have any of you read the Earth's Children book series by Jean M. Auel, Clan of the cave bear (book 1), Valley of the Horses (book 2), The Mammoth hunters (book 3), The Plains of Passage (book 4), The shelters of stone (book 5) and The land of painted caves (book 6).

Derick got me on to this series and I've re-read it about 4 times already absolutely love this series, and can highly recommend it, if you have not read it yet.


----------



## Andre

Mikey said:


> I read it in high school, it was one of my firsts  Hobb is a real Broken Hero writer in that trilogy, and I believe in the others as well?
> 
> I like to think there are a couple books / trilogies one has to read before you can become a member of the fantasy enthusiasts club. The Farseer Trilogy would be on my list of requirements for that fictitious fiction club. lol. That would work... The FFC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yes, have missed you. So, post that reading list to qualify for membership of the FFC. 
Just finished reading Marko Kloos's Terms of Enlistment (Frontlines 1) and Lines of Departure (Frontlines 2). These are combat-grade Military SF. Beautifully written in a style one cannot put down. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Melinda said:


> Have any of you read the Earth's Children book series by Jean M. Auel, Clan of the cave bear (book 1), Valley of the Horses (book 2), The Mammoth hunters (book 3), The Plains of Passage (book 4), The shelters of stone (book 5) and The land of painted caves (book 6).
> 
> Derick got me on to this series and I've re-read it about 4 times already absolutely love this series, and can highly recommend it, if you have not read it yet.


Yes, I have many moons ago. Loved them.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Melinda said:


> Have any of you read the Earth's Children book series by Jean M. Auel, Clan of the cave bear (book 1), Valley of the Horses (book 2), The Mammoth hunters (book 3), The Plains of Passage (book 4), The shelters of stone (book 5) and The land of painted caves (book 6).
> 
> Derick got me on to this series and I've re-read it about 4 times already absolutely love this series, and can highly recommend it, if you have not read it yet.



Yip it's the only books I have read in the last 10 years... I'm not a big book reader but I read them all until the last one... it was so boring compared to the others... I don't think I ever finished the last one. I absolutely LOVED the first three!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it's the only books I have read in the last 10 years... I'm not a big book reader but I read them all until the last one... it was so boring compared to the others... I don't think I ever finished the last one. I absolutely LOVED the first three!


Yeah, that is my recollection too - they fizzled out towards the latter books as so many long series do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

Land of painted caves was exceptionally boring I agree with that, and only read it because I enjoyed the others so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

I was just reading through this thread and realised I erroneously stated that it was Feist who wrote Night's Dawn. It was actually Peter F. Hamilton.


----------



## Mklops

I would suggest Stephen King's "The Dark Tower"series of books...

A bit long at 7 books in the series but a freaking awesome read non the less! And the concept is just so unique and trippy I cant even think of how to start explaining it....

Would love to see them make a series of movies out of it, similar to the LOTR series style... Personally feel it would leave those movies in the dust!


----------



## Rex_Bael

I have the Dark Tower series sitting on my bookshelf, but find I really have to psych myself up to tackle Stephen King. I usually end up being glad I did though.


----------



## Mklops

Rex_Bael said:


> I have the Dark Tower series sitting on my bookshelf, but find I really have to psych myself up to tackle Stephen King. I usually end up being glad I did though.



The same here, the first book was kinda slow but after that I just couldn't put them down till it was done!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Melinda

I don't read Stephen King, he scares the S#*( out of me....


----------



## Andre

Melinda said:


> I don't read Stephen King, he scares the S#*( out of me....


Me too!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fred1sa

Melinda said:


> I don't read Stephen King, he scares the S#*( out of me....


The Dark Tower is more of a fantasy series. 
If you into fantasy I can highly recommend Stephen King and Peter Straub book, The Talisman.


----------



## Andre

fred1sa said:


> The Dark Tower is more of a fantasy series.
> If you into fantasy I can highly recommend Stephen King and Peter Straub book, The Talisman.


Oh, great to know, always looking for something worthwhile to escape with.


----------



## Mklops

He's latest books are even worse... He has moved away from that typical scary sh!* and moved more into the realm of the dark and demented


----------



## Justin223

Some books that I really enjoyed were:

The Unexploded Boer
The Dice Man
And a classic would be Animal Farm, I'm busy reading it again.

Edit: I forgot about my favorite, Marching Powder by Rusty Young.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

